# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  mmowned is slow

## ramble

MMOwned has been VERY slow these days. I cant upload avatars or pictures etc, when i click on forum i have to refresh 3times or such.  :Frown: 

Can upload videos for more info if needed

----------


## Erase

*It's called bad internet connection, from your side.*

----------


## ramble

wouldn't say so.

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

this just happend been like this for the past 3days

----------


## Teivipest

Same, got a lovely bonded connection work. Also got a 20 meg line at home. Same issues from both locations.

----------


## Zoidberg

> *It's called bad internet connection, from your side.*


I lol'd, it's not his connection.
Many have been experiencing issues with a slow MMOwned, and we are aware of the problem.

----------


## Remus

> *It's called bad internet connection, from your side.*


I'd like to reiterate it is not connection speeds.
1MB/s isn't slow in my book of being used to 80kb/s

however, I agree the refresh (only once for me usually) since it loads half of mmowned but no content or bawx content. a simple refresh fixes the problem and occurs only after I navigate away from mmowned(closing the tab) and coming back. Tried ctrl f5 tests and killing the process etc same feedback.

----------


## KuRIoS

zoid already answered.

----------

